# Arbor Mystic or Ride DH any one have suggestions



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a mystic myself and I love that board. Rides great anywhere. I'd rate it above Ride any day.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a ride DH and i love it. i've never ridden an arbor but i think mooz has a mystic (i may be mistaken tho)so hopefully he will chime in soon.

anyway i believe the DH is a fantastic FS board with a ton of flex and pop. it handles well all mountain but i've never ridden mine in super icy conditions so i dont know how it will measure up if that is a factor. 

IMO you cant go wrong with either of these boards.

*edit: mooz sucks for sniping me.*


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

You've already got this in the other section, so we'll just use that thread instead...and oh look! I rhyme!


----------

